# Lighting for low/med light plants



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I need new lighting to start a 55 gallon planted tank. I would like to stick to low/med light plants. The light that came with my tank is a 36" T8. I would love to buy a new LED fixture but from what I've seen is out of my budget which is about $70. What I've been thinking is a 48" T8 shoplight two bulb fixture with one 6500k and one 10000k bulbs. Will this be enough light for low/med light plants? Is there something better within my budget?

Tom


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A shop light fixture would be perfect, that's what many on here use.

The only other way to score a good light, and a way that might yield a better light for the same budget, is to scope out Craigslist, the For Sale/Trade section on this forum, or any local forum websites, for someone selling a used fixture.

Either way, good hunting!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got this light for my kid's 75g Lithonia Lighting 4-Light Grey Heavy Duty Shoplight-1284GRD RE at The Home Depot It would work just as well for a 55g. If you only wanted the 4 bulbs you could not use the 2 middles ones and by using just the two outer, you'll have more even spread lighting in the tank. I always hate how lights are two bulbs side by side very close making the majority of the light directly under the 2 bulbs.

This light also has reflectors for each bulb if I remember right. Hard to find in a shop light.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for your comments! At least It helps to know that I'm headed in the right direction. I still have some time before I start to setup my tank so I think I'll shop around a bit before I decide on my purchase. Another option I have is a 48" fixture that I took out of our kitchen. It is a T12 fixture and needs a new ballast. If I'm not mistaken if I buy a ballast for T8 the T8 bulbs should work fine.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The ballast controls the type of light,so you could redo your T12 for T8 if the pins on the bulb are the same size as the fitting for T12? For the price the light jr linked looks very nice.Like you said 6500&10,000 K lights will be the best you can get.with 4 bulbs you really could be in the mid level lighting(55 's are pretty deep).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

T5 Dual 48" 6500K Aquarium Light Strip Grow Plant Discus Angel Freshwater 108W | eBay

I have bought from them before, pretty decent seller. Plus seems it would work out pretty well with the price range, though its only two bulbs but it will light the 55 well.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank You for your help and suggestions. I did not even consider T5 HO because I read that it puts out more heat than T8's. I was worried that it would be higher maintenance. I am planning on building a hood. Would a 48" two bulb T5 fixture create to much heat if it is inclosed in a wooden hood? A two bulb T5 would get me close to medium light plants if heat is not a problem.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah. you can add fans easily to the canopy if you think it is an issue. Small computer fans ( which can be nearly free if you grab some from old towers )and wired to a plug ill work.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would much rather have the 4x shoplight over that 2x T5HO. The light bulbs on that HO fixture are so close together that most of your light concentration will be directly under them and seriously fade as you come to the front or go to the back of the tank. If the fixture was wider, it would be different. I just don't like them. I have a 2x T5HO fixture over my 75g but the two bulbs are in a 12.5" enclosure with bulbs at the very ends.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I decided to use the dual bulb 48" T8 fixture that I already have until I upgraded to LED's in a couple years. I'm building a wood canopy for the top of the aquarium, so wondering how the fixture should be mounted. Should I make a wooden hood with a glass bottom (to keep moisture out) to go inside the canopy or would it create to much heat because of no ventilation? Should I just mount the fixture inside the canopy without a hood (it would be better ventilation but more moisture)? Is there an optimal distance for T8 bulbs to be mounted above the tank? I would like the bulbs to be no more than 6" above the tank but don't know if thats ok.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 bulb fixtures work fine for a 55 as they are only 12 inches front to back


----------

